# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan



## Ipushbuttons (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have a Toshiba Satellite A100 model computer and the cooling fan for the heat sink just gave up on me a few days ago. I rang Toshiba, who told me that it would cost E120 plus parts to have them install a new fan. I've seen cpu cooling fans on line for as little as E5 and have a good idea on how to open up my computer an install it but I'm unsure what exact kind of fan I need to buy:4-dontkno if anyone can help I'd be grateful.ray:

Need any more info just ask and I'll post a reply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

hi and welcome to TSF if this is a laptop you may want to consider a trip to the repair shop as repairs can be tricky to say the least that said here is what i can find 
http://www.excelcomputerinc.com/html/details.asp?ref=510&category=fan and also this you may find usefull http://repair4laptop.org/disassembly_toshiba.html as a guide only please be aware any action you take is at your own risk


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

*joeten* is correct... it could be tricky to repair on the other hand if you want to DIY and you are willing to risk it, I suggest you make use of a service manual or a tutorial like this one (one on link may not be exact model): http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba-Portege-A100/remove-systemboard-replace-fan-1.htm or this one:
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba-Satellite-A105/remove-motherboard-1.htm


----------



## Ipushbuttons (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

Thanks guys I'll pull that apart when I get home tonight bye :wave:

Oh yeah I want to upgrade the Ram and the CPU where can I get the parts for this and what type do I need


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

thanks triggerfinger got to late to fight with toshiba site. Ipush buttons check toshibas site for info on ram and to see if it is possible to upgrade chip http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp#


----------



## Ipushbuttons (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

Thanks again guys for all your help I have another problem at the moment. When I turn the computer on the power comes on and the computer knocks off there is nothing displayed on the screen and the computer trys to turn it's self on again around 3 - 5 times it will try this and then gives up. I tryed to turn the laptop on my removing the battery and using the mains but no luck. Is this a major problem or can it be fixed? 

Oh the cooling fan is working great now it's blowing cool air again it was just a lump of dirt in the fan.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

Remove the HDD and boot into BIOS setup. If you have a linux live CD or BartPE XP, try to boot using those discs and see if laptop continues to shutdown and restart.


----------



## Ipushbuttons (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

I'm not sure how to do that can you geve me more info please ?. I know I'm running windows XP if that helps.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

Remove the hard drive info? Try this (do step 4): http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/Toshiba-Satellite-A105/remove-motherboard-1.htm. I hope it is similar to your model.

As for running it in linux live CD. Get or d/load Ubuntu or Knoppix and burn into a CD. Pop the CD in your CD/DVD drive, set boot options to boot from this device then power ON the laptop. Either one will give you a taste of linux GUI. Booting a different OS like linux can help us isolate if the problem is harddrive related and may help rule out if it is something on the motherboard.


----------



## Ipushbuttons (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

Hi again guys this will be my last post with regard to this matter as I have fixed my computer, yes thats right thanks to you guys, stick a fork in it's done :grin: turns out the ram wasn't in properly. What a No0b move on my part. But thanks for all your efforts I can't tell you how exciting it was for me to take the computer apart and see everything that makes it work. :wave:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite A100 Heat Sink Fan*

yea I recently took apart a laptop and redid the thermal paste on the CPU and reduced the temps by about 20C

I think fixing laptop by yourself is always ore satisfying since its harder to repair than a desktop


----------

